# sera flora 1000 or a 20" cerges reactor?



## djwagz (Aug 1, 2012)

pressurized co2 on a 75 gallon tank. bettatail built me a great unit and I need to figure out reactor: I could just buy the frora sera, or build a cerges but was think of a 20" housing instead. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whVhl...eature=related

Plants - HAAS Forum

or...
building a cerge reactor:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sh...d.php?t=110100
but instead of using the 10" filter housing, using a 20" filter housing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/390293074237...#ht_1162wt_812

he will sell me one unit for $37 shipped. I could then ad a pump to it or may just try it with a sponge inside to stop bubble from escaping.

any thought on which way to go?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

None of your links work. I would just go with what you think will work. I doubt any one here has experience with either way.


----------

